# new tegu help



## Serjicaladdict (Jun 18, 2011)

im a first time tegu owner and a relatively new herper. i just got my argentine b/w tegu in 3 days ago, on thursday. he has been burrowed ever since. i get him out and socialize every once in a while but while hes out, hes just searching for something to go under and lay down. also, he hasn't eaten since i got him and hes still a juvenile, probably around 20 in. long. so, is this normal behavior, should i let him be until he decides to come out, should i be worried that hes not eating? he seems really chill already for being so young, he hasn't even tried to bite, he only lightly hisses whenever i get him out from under the mulch. the cage is a 30 gallon. basking temp. is around 95-100 with a cool side of about 85. iv put him in a tub with like 10 crickets, inside of a food bowl and out, he does little more then give them a notice. also when i tried putting him in a tub for a swim, he immediately began to turn around and climb up my arm before i even got him half way in the lukewarm water. so, any help or general advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks. I'll include a pic of him in the enclosure.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 18, 2011)

what kind of uvb are you using?


----------



## james.w (Jun 19, 2011)

First, don't dig him up when he is burrowed or in his hide. These are his safe spots. It is possible he is sn import and is trying to hibernate.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 19, 2011)

_Hi,..  welcome to the site and to Tegus,... thanks for coming.

Depending on the type of lights you're using and its specs you may need to raise the basking spot so that its closer to the lights. Give you tegu time to settle in and get to know it's new environment,.. then you. They can go for months without eating as long as they have enough fat stored in the base of their tail. So I wouldn't worry too much about that,.. when it's settled in and hungry it will eat.

Don't dig them up unless its really necessary,.. I have yet to see a tegu that wasn't irritated. Or even more willing to charge or bite from doing so,.. they don't like it to say the least.

Another heads up,.. what you have him in now,.. won't last long. Unless it hibernates,.. it'll out grow it by the end of summer.

As for bathing,.. you can trying raising the temp of the water until it's comfortable. All of my previous tegus loved baths but I haven't tried it with Korben yet._


----------



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2011)

One thing i noticed is your heat lamp, red lamps are a no go with reptiles, they can irritate their eyes which is probably why he stays buried, get a clear halogen bulb, you just got him 3 days ago so he needs time to adjust before he feels safe enough to be out basking, eating ect. You arent going to gain his trust by removing him from his safe zone and that could lead to other problems as he gets older/bigger, as far as the baths it will take some adjusting if he isnt used to it, he may not feel safe, my tegus arent thrilled with the tub still but they will go in do their business then they want out, bubblz is right about the tank however depending on if he gets a major growth spurt or not itmay not even last that long, my b/w was 18" in april and is now 35" and may have another growth spurt this summer and yours could do the same good luck with him


----------



## welshghost (Jun 19, 2011)

i have my new black&white tegu coming in just few days and would love some help and info :huh:


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 19, 2011)

welshghost said:


> i have my new black&white tegu coming in just few days and would love some help and info :huh:



Look around the forum, browse through all the Tegu sections, this forum is just one HUGE care sheet, i learned mostly all i know of Tegu's from research on here.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7712#axzz1PhIVbDeZ
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452#axzz1PhIVbDeZ

Oh and sometimes with individual questions its good to start your own thread, it will get more attention that way and the op question can stay on topic.


----------



## welshghost (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for info


----------



## herpocrite27 (Jun 21, 2011)

My advise is to start building his adult cage now. My tegu was maybe 20 something inches long when he woke up from hibernation at the end of Feb. He is now over 40" and he is not even a year yet. Enjoy your new pet but be ready they grow fast fast fast.


----------

